# 2.6.17-gentoo-sources vs rtl8180 kernel module

## sugar

I emerged 2.6.17-gentoo-sources and I get the following when compiling my wireless modules for my rtl8180. I have also posted the output of emerge info (I'm using my old kernel until I figure this out).

Ideas would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Edit: I've submitted a  bug.

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528 to /
> 
> >>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)
> ...

 

My emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)
> ...

 

----------

## IvanMajhen

I have exactly the same problem. I tried manualy compiling modules, but it does't work. All files in my source folder are deleted.

----------

## IvanMajhen

I solved it. It is workaround but it works.  :Cool: 

  The problem is that source files are deleted. So, while compiling i copied files to source dir from backup source folder. So, if files are deleted they are copied again. If you are using gcc4.1 you must apply patch for module_param. If you don't you'll have messages like: module falsely claims that...

I'm using vanilla 2.6.17 kernel with ck1,suspend2(2.2.5) and fbsplash(for 2.6.16) patches. It works great. I hope this helps.

----------

## IvanMajhen

Here is the solution for this problem http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1523902&forum_id=390417

----------

## sugar

The submitted bug report has been solved. Should be working now!

----------

## akub

it's not working

```

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/r8180_core.c:2836:47: macro "create_workqueue" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/r8180_core.c: In function `rtl8180_init':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/r8180_core.c:2836: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/r8180_core.c:2836: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/r8180_core.c:2836: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/r8180_core.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-suspend2-r7'

make: *** [2.6] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 515:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

could anyone help?

when compiling rtl8180-sa2400-dev from cvs:

```

akub cvs # mc

akub rtl8180-sa2400-dev # make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.14-suspend2-r7/build SUBDIRS=/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev MODVERDIR=/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-suspend2-r7'

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/ieee80211_tx.o

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/ieee80211_wx.o

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/ieee80211_crypt.o

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

  CC [M]  /home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.o

/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.c:2836:47: macro "create_workqueue" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1

/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.c: In function `rtl8180_init':

/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.c:2836: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.c:2836: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.c:2836: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev/r8180_core.o] B³±d 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/jakub/download/cvs/rtl8180-sa2400-dev] B³±d 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-suspend2-r7'

make: *** [2.6] B³±d 2

akub rtl8180-sa2400-dev #

```

please help

----------

## sugar

Thats a pretty old kernel you're using.

I don't know. It now compiles fine here. Would you like to post emerge -info?

----------

## akub

emerge info

```

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -fweb -frename-registers -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -fweb -frename-registers -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## akub

it was kernel fault

i've emerged vanilla 2.6.17, patched r8180_core.c and makefile from develepment rtl8180 and it's working

thanks for help

greets

----------

